# Pets Urns for cremation



## Ashish Maury (Aug 31, 2015)

Urnsuk is single of the best UK based leading company present best Pet Urns Metals, We making and extensive high quality cremation urns for pets. That's all we do. We type good furniture-grade wood pet urns, wood picture urns and porcelains. We also have a big selection of metallic urns.

*http://urnsuk.com/*


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks for posting this, it is something I know I will be facing in the coming months, and I think this is a lovely way to always have your special pet with you when no longer with you physically.


----------



## Tatiana678 (2 mo ago)

Just puting it here if anyone ever needs


https://www.allabouturns.com/buy-pet-cremation-urn/


----------

